# Gun safe movers?



## ruger1 (Jan 2, 2011)

Anybody have a rough idea on how much it would cost to have a 1,300lb gun safe moved about 35 miles in the mobile are? Or just a guess on what is charged, not just in mobile.


----------



## flappininthebreeze (Jul 13, 2009)

I would try Two Men and a Truck, whichever franchise is closest to your location. They have a reasonable pricing scheme, do a good job and I've never found anything they couldn't move. That's where I'd start.


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

I would make sure its empty before anyone moves it.


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

Get with DoneDeal2 on this forum. He had a safe like that moved a while back and maybe able to tell you who did it...


----------



## MikeG (Oct 5, 2007)

Ive used Tommy..the owner of American lock and safe..twice. He charged me 400 to move one that weighed 1000 lbs


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

I used Two Men & a Truck (with three men) -- and I still had to help them get it up two flights of stairs... I think that it was $250 minimum.


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

Contact Lucas Gilmore @ Gilmore Services 850-232-3426. He is also a forum member.


----------



## ruger1 (Jan 2, 2011)

Thanks for the input didnt know two men and a truck did that, I will get with the others too thanks again.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

These guys moved this beast I have. Special electric hand truck and trailer.


----------



## Grassflatsfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

Might want to try Scotts or Mikes gun shop. Find someone with an electric hand truck. There is a right way and a wrong way to move it. Ive heard horror stories of movers dropping safes. Get a gun shop that sales safes and has the right equipment to do it.

And whatever you make sure they are insured for the full amount of your safe!


----------



## ruger1 (Jan 2, 2011)

Thanks for all the help,went with a local another friend recommend ,fully insured whole nine would for sure do business again. J&W ask for Johnny .


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

I noticed that MIke's has Gilmore Services listed at their sales counter for moving safes. They moved mine to an upstaries room without any issue.


----------



## bigbobbers85 (Feb 9, 2012)

What is the full name of that company (J&W) I need a safe just over 1000lbs moved and have yet to find anyone in Pensacola to do so. Please help!


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

+1 on Gilmore Services


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

I moved my 950lb Sturdy Safe with just three sections of 1 inch PVC pipes. The safe easily rolls wherever you need it to.


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Gravity3694 said:


> I moved my 950lb Sturdy Safe with just three sections of 1 inch PVC pipes. The safe easily rolls wherever you need it to.


Sounds like work...


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Appliance dolly. I moved my safe by myself and it's right at 1000lbs. Takes 2 to tilt it back though.


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Splittine said:


> Appliance dolly. I moved my safe by myself and it's right at 1000lbs. Takes 2 to tilt it back though.


That's what I did but I had three guys helping...


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

MULLET HUNTER said:


> That's what I did but I had three guys helping...


The more the better for sure. But once you get it leaned back on the dolly 1 man can move it with 1 hand on a solid surface.


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Yeah, I'm about to have to do it again, I gotta get a bigger safe


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

That's a good thing. If you need help just holler. I got an appliance dolly.


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

MULLET HUNTER said:


> Sounds like work...


It's a little slower than using an appliance dolly, but I prefer it since it's more safer. Also, appliance dollys have their weight limits and can be bulky.


----------

